# Tampa Bay/ Treasure Island



## chasintail24 (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm taking my college spring break trip to Treasure island Florida. I'm not your typical college student, I'm more worried about how and where I can fish. Anyone know a good place to wade fish or a pier or jetties I can fish on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Johns Pass is producing; lotta snook coming out of the woodworks with this warmer weather. Also drive down to Ft Desoto early in the morning and wade around. Some great reds/trout on the flats if you time the tides right.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

I use to love to go to the old skyway bridge & fish. That was before they started charging to fish.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Morning beach walks for snook, trout and redfish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Will you strictly be on foot?


----------



## chasintail24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Most likely. I have a hobie outback I wanted to take but it doesn't look like its gonna work out. Might try to find a place to rent a kayak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Just left Crystal River, trout bite was picking up out on the flats, especially around oyster reefs.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

There's always good bites around the gulf side jetties west of the bridge.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^^Ditto above. John's Pass offers exceptional fishing for a shorebound angler. There's good numbers of Snook around the bridge and jetties along with nice Mangrove Snapper, Redfish, jacks and others. You may see some Tarpon and I've even caught some nice Grouper in that pass. 

There isn't a ton of public access inside the bay from there so that is limited, but if you wanted to take a little drive you could go down to Ft Desoto and do some fishing both beachside and soundside there. You'll find a lot of the same players as at John's Pass with the addition of better numbers of Speckled Trout and Sheepshead.

If you want to fish the bay, you can park at locations off of the Courtney Campbell Causeway and either fish the bridge there itself or wade fish other locations. 

Having a kayak opens up a world of opportunity there. let me know if you end up with a yak and I'll give you some more ideas of where and how.


----------



## chasintail24 (Dec 10, 2015)

Chris V said:


> ^^^Ditto above. John's Pass offers exceptional fishing for a shorebound angler. There's good numbers of Snook around the bridge and jetties along with nice Mangrove Snapper, Redfish, jacks and others. You may see some Tarpon and I've even caught some nice Grouper in that pass.
> 
> There isn't a ton of public access inside the bay from there so that is limited, but if you wanted to take a little drive you could go down to Ft Desoto and do some fishing both beachside and soundside there. You'll find a lot of the same players as at John's Pass with the addition of better numbers of Speckled Trout and Sheepshead.
> 
> ...



Where can I park at Ft Desoto to wade for some trout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can park all along the various wide trails off Pinellas pkwy and wade in or fish the public piers there. You can also surf fish the outer portion of the park that borders the gulf. There's a lot of opportunity there.


----------

